

Making OCaml native code 0.5% shorter on Mac OS X - pascal_cuoq
http://blog.frama-c.com/index.php?post/2012/01/07/Making-OCaml-native-code-shorter-on-Mac-OS-X

======
switz

        testl	%eax, %eax
        jne	L6
        testl	%ebx, %ebx
        jne	.L7
    

When will eax, ebx not be equal to themselves? I'm sure there's a reason, but
I don't know why.

~~~
radarsat1
It checks if they are equal to zero. (test is "and")

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/147173/x86-assembly-
testl...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/147173/x86-assembly-testl-eax-
against-eax)

~~~
switz
Oh true, I was thinking it was `cmp`. Thanks

~~~
radarsat1
Yeah that would make sense wouldn't it? ;)

